# Aggresive gelding



## AshleyCL (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been boarding my horse at a facility for the last 6 months, and in those two months the facility owner has turned my horse (gelding) out with her gelding two times. The first time, her gelding bit my horse on his stomach, leaving a long scar. I requested they be separated and everything was fine. She proceeded to turn them out together again this morning, with two mares, and her gelding ran up on my horse and bit him AGAIN on his back. So now he has two large wounds from this horse. I am thinking about moving barns because she now wants to isolate my horse from the mares in a small pasture to prevent this from happening again. I believe she should move HER horse, as I am the one paying for board and it's her horse that's the problem. I just don't want to overreact and move when this has been the only complication thus far. Would you tolerate that kind of response or move?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The aggressive horse should be the one separated, not the nonaggressor.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well our barn moves horses around depending on how they get along with others. Agressive horses stay separated. I would move especially since this is the BO that is doing this, what will they do next?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^^
That's always been the case at most of the barns I've been at.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

You've been there two months or six months?

There are going to be pasture bruises until the horses learn to get along. Horses are herd animals and there is a structure within the herd. The constant switching of herds does more harm than good. Unless a horse is out and out nasty, they tend to settle down within a week.

I truly wish people could watch the interaction in a herd sometimes. Especially those that think their horse is the poor picked on one. Many times they nag at another horse until that horse has enough and says "knock it off". Since they speak with their hooves and teeth, there can be marks left.

I did just have to kick out a horse due to him constantly chasing a vision challenged gelding through the fences. Owner claimed I never told her he was agressive. I pointed out an incident a boarder came to me with last winter where she herself told the other boarder her horse was being picked on. Other boarder said actually it's the other way around - and to prove the boarder right - the agressive gelding went after another horse smack dab in front of her. The only response was 'oh'.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

mls - I wish many owners would figure that out. I work at my barn so I'm involved with alot of this stuff and you have to expect some cuts, bites, scrapes. But sometimes there are those horses who just cannot be with a more agressive herd. 

My horse gets along with every horse but not every horse will get along with her. We have to be careful where she goes. If horses chase her off food she will not stand up for her self and get food and she loses weight very quickly in that situation. 

By the way, I hope your boarder isn't headed our way we have new ones coming in.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

There's a lot of info we don't know so we can only speculate. How many horses are there? Just the 4 or are there more? How many pastures are there? Just the 2, a small isolated one and a bigger one or are there more? Who's normally out with the mares? Your or hers or neither?

You say that she should move hers. Would hers then be isolated? Horses are herd animals, so it's not really "fair" to isolate either hers or yours. 

It's also not right to throw two unaquanted horses together. They should be allowed to get introduced over a fence but that isn't always feasible. Even then there will still be squabbles and injuries. 

You said your horse has a long scar from the first time but later you say he has two wounds. Horses heal pretty well. I've seen quite a few injuries that never scarred up. 

I don't think I would consider her horse as aggressive. If her horse kept chasing your horse around the pasture and yours had several injuries, then yes I would. Her horse is only putting your horse in place in the herd. It has only been 2 times they have been together. It's normal for them to get injured when being introduced. If you keep pulling them out right away, it will never get better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AshleyCL (Sep 19, 2011)

mls said:


> You've been there two months or six months?
> 
> There are going to be pasture bruises until the horses learn to get along. Horses are herd animals and there is a structure within the herd. The constant switching of herds does more harm than good. Unless a horse is out and out nasty, they tend to settle down within a week.
> 
> ...


Sorry...don't know why I put 2 months...it's been 6 months. I have watched herd situations and I understand the ways in which horses react when bothered. I also understand that it takes time to develop a pecking order, but this is out of hand. We're not talking a nick...it's a deep open wound.The situation involved my horse nuzzling one of the mares on the opposite side of the fence, when the aggressive gelding came running full speed at him and sliced his back open. Not ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AshleyCL (Sep 19, 2011)

usandpets said:


> There's a lot of info we don't know so we can only speculate. How many horses are there? Just the 4 or are there more? How many pastures are there? Just the 2, a small isolated one and a bigger one or are there more? Who's normally out with the mares? Your or hers or neither?
> 
> You say that she should move hers. Would hers then be isolated? Horses are herd animals, so it's not really "fair" to isolate either hers or yours.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AshleyCL (Sep 19, 2011)

usandpets said:


> There's a lot of info we don't know so we can only speculate. How many horses are there? Just the 4 or are there more? How many pastures are there? Just the 2, a small isolated one and a bigger one or are there more? Who's normally out with the mares? Your or hers or neither?
> 
> You say that she should move hers. Would hers then be isolated? Horses are herd animals, so it's not really "fair" to isolate either hers or yours.
> 
> ...


There are 2 pastures, a large one and a small one. There are 4 horses total, 2 mares and 2 geldings. In the 6 months we've been there the two geldings have been in adjacent pastures so it's not like they'be been completely isolated from each other. There are now two wounds total, an old one from the first bite that did leave a long scar and this new one on his back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Can you get pictures of the wounds? Some geldings are dangerous, there's one at our barn now that cannot move from his paddock with his one mare. He took a huge chunk out of another geldings back years ago and cost the owner thousands in vet bills.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

AshleyCL said:


> Sorry...don't know why I put 2 months...it's been 6 months. I have watched herd situations and I understand the ways in which horses react when bothered. I also understand that it takes time to develop a pecking order, but this is out of hand. We're not talking a nick...it's a deep open wound.The situation involved my horse nuzzling one of the mares on the opposite side of the fence, when the aggressive gelding came running full speed at him and sliced his back open. Not ok.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry, but still doesn't sound like an aggressive horse. Her horse and yours were fine together until yours went to check out the mares. That sounds more like a protective horse, whether he's protecting the mares like they're his like a stallion or he felt your horse was a threat to the mares. I would guess more along the lines of the first. An aggressive horse would not leave the other horse alone. He would be constantly after the other horse. JMO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I think she ment the two geldings have been in separate pastures but they are next to eachother. So they could sniff noses over the fence but he could never get to her horse until the BO moved them together.


----------



## AshleyCL (Sep 19, 2011)

usandpets said:


> Sorry, but still doesn't sound like an aggressive horse. Her horse and yours were fine together until yours went to check out the mares. That sounds more like a protective horse, whether he's protecting the mares like they're his like a stallion or he felt your horse was a threat to the mares. I would guess more along the lines of the first. An aggressive horse would not leave the other horse alone. He would be constantly after the other horse. JMO
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is that not aggression? Every time he sniffs a mare he gets bit and that's ok? I think that's aggression.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

If there's two pastures, why can't two be in one and two be in the other. Mare and gelding or mare and mare. 

you never know, if you put the two geldings together away from the mares they might get along fine. 

Mare/gelding mixes I don't like. Sometimes it just doesn't work. 
I have 2 studs and 3 geldings all together and they are great. 
If a mare was in the mix, all Hell would break loose


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

AshleyCL said:


> Is that not aggression? Every time he sniffs a mare he gets bit and that's ok? I think that's aggression.


It may be aggressive "behavior" but that doesn't mean the horse is aggressive. A protective horse can and will act as aggressive as it needs to, to protect. Once the threat is gone, a protective horse stops the aggressive behavior. An aggressive horse will be aggressive without reason and will stay aggressive. Watch a mare with foal. She will be nice as can be when there is no threat to her and the foal. If there becomes a threat, she will act as agressive as needed to remove the threat and go back to normal once it is gone. 

Talk to the owner to work out a compromise. If you two can't work something out, move your horse. Plain and simple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

We never turn boarders horses out together, for this very reason, we want to make sure they don't get hurt....they can visit over the railing but that's about it. The only time we put two horses together is if they belong to the same owner and the owner has said yes.

As far as I'm concerned, it's your horse, your money and your aggravation....if the BO is ignorant enough to put one of her boarders horses at risk (again...) then I'd want to pay my money to someone a little more skilled in equine management.....she can do what she wants with her horses...but it's your money/time/vet bills..........Id say see ya.......

Ps. The herd mentality is not always feasible when it's your horse getting his hide opened up every day......


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Horses can certainly be persnickity. My gelding, Biscuit, doesn't have a mean bone in his body, but his body is FULL of "pickin'" bones. Our other gelding, Sarge, is the dominate horse but he is very patient and tolerant . Biscuit runs over to him, rears up, bites him on the hocks, the neck the back...blah blah blah. Sarge gives him the shove off look - Biscuit choses not to see that signal until Sarge lets him have it. Sarge rarely has a mark on him and Biscuit is always sporting a cut, a bite mark, hair gone. If I didn't know better, I would think Sarge was just being aggressive with him.

I did board my first gelding Red at a place that turned him out with the barn managers NASTY mare. OMG she was a nasty piece of work and kicked him him the ribs hard enough he flinched when touched there for 6 months.

If you feel the other horse is aggressive ask they not ever be turned out together. It could be just the pecking order getting settled or you could end up with major vet bills.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I have to agree *wholeheartedly *with Muppetgirl in this - you are paying good money to have your horse boarded, and it was way out of context in my opinion that the BO once again put her horse with yours without consulting you first. Yes, definately there's a pecking order to be had with horses, but as a paying boarder you and your horse deserve far better respect than this. I would calmly but firmly have a talk with her a.s.a.p, but also wouldn't hesitate to begin seeking out other barns in the meantime.


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

mls said:


> There are going to be pasture bruises until the horses learn to get along. Horses are herd animals and there is a structure within the herd. The constant switching of herds does more harm than good. Unless a horse is out and out nasty, they tend to settle down within a week.
> 
> I truly wish people could watch the interaction in a herd sometimes. Especially those that think their horse is the poor picked on one.


I couldn't agree more! I tell people whose horses are new to our barn that their horse is likely to have marks on him the first week, as the horses have to figure out their pecking order. Most people who actually have had horses in their own care KNOW this... the people who've only ever boarded their horses seem to be that only ones who seem somewhat clueless to this (this is definitely not true across the board...). 

We are very diligent about keeping herds that get along together, but the first few days usually involve some squealing and turning of the heels. One horse is ALWAYS going to come out on top, and the bigger the herd, the less likely the "alpha" horse is going to be yours :/ The kind of aggression that makes us put a horse by itself is when they back into another horse and don't stop trying to kick, or trying to bite/strike out without stopping. 

If the horses are getting to know each other, chances are pretty good that some nipping will occur, and sometimes, one horse nips harder than the other :/ resulting in an ugly mark that will likely heal over (and isn't truly a scar, just a wound that is still healing) without issue.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

I would hesitate to make a real call on this one without actually seeing them interact. My boy is the bottom of the pecking order, and I admit when I first got him I was frantic over every nip and cut. I have since decided he is a big boy and can handle himself. BUT... there are agressive horses.. I asked my last BO NOT to put my boy in with one particular horse ( she complied ) because he DOES go randomly after other horses and double barrel kick them without provication. (found my boy cowering in a corner far from the food a few times, and witnessed some double barrel kicks... ) New barn.. yes, there is an alpha horse who CAN make his place on the pecking order very clear. My boy has some nips. But mostly they share the pasture quite easily. I guess the question I would have is: is your boy being kept away from food or water? (never acceptable) Do the horses for the most part exist peacefully, stand together, etc? If your boy is fed, and appears OK with the status quo, I would give it some time. Cuts on horses can look a LOT worse than they are...


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Muppetgirl said:


> Ps. The herd mentality is not always feasible when it's your horse getting his hide opened up every day......


Sorry - TWO marks in six months is not outrageous. We own siblings and they pick on each other more than that.

Heck horses alone can mark themselves up more than that!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

MLS-the way I am reading it they have only been together twice, each time leading to a mark. Did I miss something?

Why would the BO out of the blue put them back together again? That just boggles my mind. Regardless, you are paying board, you asked for them to be seperated because of the first incident, she agreed, and that has been done, with great results, until now. I am confused as to why she would screw that up?


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

So I just gotta say that the other day I was doing chores and a potential new boarder was looking at the place. She told the owner she didn't like her horse to have any nicks on him so she wanted him with only one other gentle horse :shock: Her horse is a draft cross YEARLING, not sure what she expects.....

Luckily that is a no go, dodged a bullet there. 

But yes the way I understand this is the horses have been over the fence from eachother but if the two are together it results in a mark more than just working out the herd dynamics. Agressive horses exist. Some horses are instigators.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Speaking as someone who lost a horse when it had its leg broken after being kicked by a really aggressive pony I am now very cautious about what goes on in the field
Yes there will always be a pecking order and horses will always have a nip and a bite at each other - its when it becomes more than that you have to consider if a horse should be in with others. 
If your horse gets injured enough to need a vet who will pay for that? Not the BO I imagine. If you cant ride your horse because it gets lamed then will she provide you with another horse until its sound again? Probably not.
I introduced our new mare to the two others she will share with last week - it took just a couple of days of some half hearted runs at her and a couple of harmless scuffles and now we have peace. If I had thought there was ever any chance of serious injury we would have had to come up with a plan B - I cannot risk losing a horse for the sake of 'its normal for them to kick about a bit attitude'
What people do with their own herds is up to them - their own risk but I dont think that BO's have the right to take risks with other peoples horse


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

jaydee said:


> What people do with their own herds is up to them - their own risk but I dont think that BO's have the right to take risks with other peoples horse


How about those of us BO's that are told the horse is the 'sweetest thing', gets along with everyone - and then chases horses through a four board oak fence and breaks the neck of a long yearling? 

Things happen. Horses can change attitudes when out in a different situation. I've been in the business for over 20 years. I have yet to meet a 100% honest horse person. Most folks are pretty barn blind when it comes to their own horse.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

mls said:


> How about those of us BO's that are told the horse is the 'sweetest thing', gets along with everyone - and then chases horses through a four board oak fence and breaks the neck of a long yearling?
> 
> Things happen. Horses can change attitudes when out in a different situation. I've been in the business for over 20 years. I have yet to meet a 100% honest horse person. Most folks are pretty barn blind when it comes to their own horse.


 That is a totally different situation - you cant be a mind reader and yes horses can change when they get moved and some accidents are unavoidable but if a BO *is* aware of a *REAL* problem then they should deal with it for the sake of the other owners
I managed a large yard for a long time and also ran my own yard after that. I always felt that I had a responsibilty to the people who boarded there


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

mls said:


> How about those of us BO's that are told the horse is the 'sweetest thing', gets along with everyone - and then chases horses through a four board oak fence and breaks the neck of a long yearling?
> 
> Things happen. Horses can change attitudes when out in a different situation. I've been in the business for over 20 years. I have yet to meet a 100% honest horse person. Most folks are pretty barn blind when it comes to their own horse.


Yeah, all true, but this BO was asked, agreed and has been keeping the horses separate. Why would she again take the chance? I just don't get that. 

Was there a new horse coming in or something that perhaps she needed to try it again OP?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

My perspective is this: when you are paying good money to board a horse, it shouldnt be subject to getting beaten up in the pasture everyday. If you own more than one horse and want to pen them together then thats all good and well, however when you are taking care of someone elses horse you take the upmost care to avoid injury on that animal, which means not placing it in situations that could cause injury. 
Heres a good example:
When you board a dog, do you expect the management to put your dog in with the pitbull whos staying on the premises? Nope. And if your dog gets mauled.....who is to blame? The same applies to horse boarding.....JMO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> When you board a dog, do you expect the management to put your dog in with the pitbull whos staying on the premises? Nope. And if your dog gets mauled.....who is to blame? The same applies to horse boarding.....JMO
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seriously? Why breed bash? Was it necessary to use "pitbull" as the dog that "mauled" another dog? The media does a good enough job sensationalizing "pit bull attacks," does everyone need to do it? :?

As for the OP, the important thing is that the boarder specifically ASKED that her horse be separated, and it was put with the other horse again without being discussed first. I would leave.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Seriously? Why breed bash? Was it necessary to use "pitbull" as the dog that "mauled" another dog? The media does a good enough job sensationalizing "pit bull attacks," does everyone need to do it? :?
> 
> As for the OP, the important thing is that the boarder specifically ASKED that her horse be separated, and it was put with the other horse again without being discussed first. I would leave.


yes, SERIOUSLY, I could have said Labrador, but Im not sure the general public would have got my point. I was making a point, not breed bashing, I have known plenty of pit bulls and their owners. Considering that the pit bull has been labelled by the media (and rightly so in some instances) I consider the fact that I used a pit bull as an example as something many not so dog savvy people could relate to.....sheesh.....relax
Just for the record here, pit bull attacks are sensationalized because when a pit bull attacks it does serious damage......compared to the little chihuahua who nipped a toddler.....the attacks by pitbulls can be horrific, that is why the media reports it.......ie. 70 year old woman mauled, receives 189 stitches....I think that's newsworthy.....I'm stating a fact, not bashing a breed....because there are many other breeds out there that can do as much damage when they attack.....


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I can see both sides. On one side, she shouldn't have put them together, It wasn't her place to do so. On the other hand, I think you might be overreacting a tad. (Sorry if that sounds snide!) The first time they were put together, the dominant gelding felt the need to establish his dominance most likely. He wants to stay top dog. So, there's going to be some scuffs and cuts just from the pecking order establishing. 

Then they were separated again. for weeks (Months?) When they were put together the second time, that last time they duked it out isn't valid anymore. They have to reestablish the pecking order all over again. I guess I can't really say without seeing the pictures of the wounds but unless they are together for a week or two, repeated separation and reintroduction is going to cause problems. It doesn't surprise me that he got a mark both times they were introduced. It doesn't seem like an aggressive gelding, just the standard 'aggressive; behavior that will come of him wanting to remain top dog. 

BUT. Like I said. If you wanted them separated, and she put them together TWICE, that's not okay. If she's going to keep doing that, and you don't like it, you should certainly move. I don't really think it's fair to just isolate one of the horses away from the rest at all - it needs to be two and two or all together, and let them figure out the pecking order all by themselves. Marks will happen, but if you don't want the fighting you should definitely move the horse to where he'll be most comfortable and safe (And have buddies).


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Shoebox said:


> They have to reestablish the pecking order all over again. I guess I can't really say without seeing the pictures of the wounds but unless they are together for a week or two, repeated separation and reintroduction is going to cause problems. It doesn't surprise me that he got a mark both times they were introduced. It doesn't seem like an aggressive gelding, just the standard 'aggressive; behavior that will come of him wanting to remain top dog.


To me it sounds as though the pecking order was never really established the first time. 

My husband's old mare (25) is alpha mare. Rules her herd just a shake of her head or stomp of her hoof. We all know if she does more than that, the offender must of been REALLY naughty. The other night she turned and went after one of my husbands other mares when they were on their way in for supper. She didn't make contact as the other mare did move. I laughed. It takes a lot for her to expend that kind of unnecessary energy. The other mare actually smirked. These horses have been together for almost 10 years.

If a horse goes out of it's way to attack another horse - yes keep them apart. But normal herd dynamics - it's equine family drama.


----------



## AshleyCL (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, I made the decision to move him. I had a serious "ah-ha" moment the other day, when my horse got another wound on the opposite back end on Friday. I was leading my horse through the pasture when the other gelding came at us full force. I'm not talking scratches or simple, skin deep cuts here. This one is cut all the way down to the muscle. I had the vet out, she said it was too late to be stitched and that made my decision very easy. I took pictures of both, but my phone is not cooperating whatsoever. I have to say I disagree with a horse having aggressive behavior without an aggressive nature. I have seen this other gelding come full force at my horse, teeth bared, and cut him to the muscle. Not happening ever again. I should've listened to my intuition in the beginning, but at the sake of being "too picky" I let it slide.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I have a clyde cross who (it was witnessed or I would NEVER believe it) actually tried to kill a mare. I mean cornered her and was pummeling her. Had to take a tractor into the pasture to get him to stop. One incident, and I have had him nearly 20 yrs. I will never know what happened to get him started. Otherwise this is the biggest puppy dog of a horse. Barn favorite,go in the stall and lay with, my daughters 4H horse, and now a therapy horse for PTSD vets and Hospice kids. He definitely does NOT have an aggressive nature. 

I also had another who was definitely a VERY aggressive horse. After I owned him about 6 months he started to chase anyone who entered the pasture. He would come at them teeth barred, try to bite and kick, and no kind of whip made any difference. He quickly found a new home!

There is a HUGE difference. One aggressive episode does NOT make an aggressive horse.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Very glad for your decision, and hope things will go smoother @ the new barn - Our instincts are usually pretty good when it comes to those things, and when I read your description at the beginning of the thread, it _did _sound more than a few simple scratches due to pecking order. You saw the wounds. I definately understand pecking order, as my new morgan was 3rd down the ladder in her original herd, and when she came, she had some nasty looking marks on her rump (hair now filled in). However, when one is paying hard-earned money and their horse is very clearly injured in this manner, it becomes intolerable right now. The very best of luck and better times ahead for you!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Wise decision to move. I have seen some serious injuries to people when a horse also doesn't have any respect when the animal its attacking is actually being led by its owner. I was flattened myself in a similar incident though thankfully unhurt other than some bruising. The horse that attacked was very quickly removed from the 'herd'
I cant totally agree with the aggressive thing though. Our Clyde cross can be a bully in the field - though she has never actually harmed another horse I wouldn't trust her not too so she lives with one companion that she has respect for. I would also describe her as bossy to handle but she doesn't have a mean bone in her body where people are concerend and I've never known her to kick, bite or retaliate badly when she does have to have the occasional 'good talking too' to remind her who's in charge


----------



## AshleyCL (Sep 19, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Wise decision to move. I have seen some serious injuries to people when a horse also doesn't have any respect when the animal its attacking is actually being led by its owner. I was flattened myself in a similar incident though thankfully unhurt other than some bruising. The horse that attacked was very quickly removed from the 'herd'
> I cant totally agree with the aggressive thing though. Our Clyde cross can be a bully in the field - though she has never actually harmed another horse I wouldn't trust her not too so she lives with one companion that she has respect for. I would also describe her as bossy to handle but she doesn't have a mean bone in her body where people are concerend and I've never known her to kick, bite or retaliate badly when she does have to have the occasional 'good talking too' to remind her who's in charge


I think what I'm trying to say is that I wouldn't tolerate that kind of behavior in my horse so I can't understand why someone else would. He may not be a flat out nasty horse, but he absolutely became aggressive in the environment that the BO repeatedly facilitated. To make things even worse, the BO let it slip that my horse had a minor colic about 3 weeks ago and she "fixed" it on her own without even calling me. I am livid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

AshleyCL said:


> I think what I'm trying to say is that I wouldn't tolerate that kind of behavior in my horse so I can't understand why someone else would. He may not be a flat out nasty horse, but he absolutely became aggressive in the environment that the BO repeatedly facilitated. To make things even worse, the BO let it slip that my horse had a minor colic about 3 weeks ago and she "fixed" it on her own without even calling me. I am livid.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 It sounds like you are well out of there to me.
I know exactly what you are saying and I would feel the same.
I've often found that the people who are always saying that 'You should put up with all this kicking and biting as its normal herd behaviour are the ones who's horses are the aggressors. 
I have never kept my horses to be a part of some idealistic contained version of a wild herd - I keep them as riding horses and for that they need to be sound.
There is nothing wrong with a bit of a scuffle & some squealing when you introduce a new horse - but when serious injury and risks to people handling their own horses becomes an issue that is different
I hope you do better on your new yard and your horse can settle down and relax - then you will be able to do that as well!!


----------

